# 482 visa



## Ikman (Sep 16, 2018)

You
Hi sir / madam i used to lived australia. I was overstayed for 2 years now in india. My ban was 14 march 2014 to 2017 march. It was finished. My wife want to apply 482 visa is that possible becouse i was overstayed can i get this visa or it will effect now to our profile pls advice thanks


----------

